# Team based combat sports



## A really cool hat (Nov 14, 2018)

I just discovered the World Combat league and I find it super interesting. I feel like there a a few to many rules a restrictions, but I really like the team aspect of it and was wondering if any other combat sports have a team component to them?


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Nov 15, 2018)

Theres combaton




and TFC


----------



## Ivan (Nov 22, 2018)

A really cool hat said:


> I just discovered the World Combat league and I find it super interesting. I feel like there a a few to many rules a restrictions, but I really like the team aspect of it and was wondering if any other combat sports have a team component to them?


Not really in that cooperative, but I come from Bulgaria; over there and in other slavic countries every winter, 2 teams of ~50 people are drafted up for a big brawl in the streets. Only rules are no hitting in the balls, no eye gouges or excessive use of force; although there is no one to enforce it, so it just becomes a disorganized street brawl.


----------

